# Do your maltese like to be hugged?



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

GUYS, 

can someone stop me from wanting to squeez Snowy so hard?

I know that he doesn't like being hugged (except for few seconds), but I can't help it...He is getting cuter and cuter not only with his looks, but also with this cute behavoir of his.

I don't see the malts as much as I used to when I was off-school, so Snowy and Crystal just goes nuts when seeing me. 

Each has his/her own special way to show it, and boy do they melt my heart :wub: :wub: 

I can get enough with hugging Crystal (since she doesn't mind it), but no no to Snowy...He goes like looking at me whith those big rounded eyes of his, smiley face, waggy tail, and showing signs of wanting to start being naughty and then doing this cute noises (simi speaks, but in a cutter puppiesh way- :wub: :wub: 

I did hug/squeez him a little...you kindda can tell that he knows that kat just wanna spend the day squeezing him instead of playing with him, so what he does is try to escape when seeing my hands get closer to him..He tries to escape in a very CUTE way!! I call it: playfulness escape coz he looks like as if he is calling me to play with him, and escaping at the same time :HistericalSmiley: 

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I just look at him, talk to him with this voice that comes only when I talk to the malts, and struggle, forcing myself not to SQUEEZ that face...I don't like to do anything that he doesn't like. I also don't want to end up killing him :smrofl: 


Are your maltese the same as snowy? prefers to play than being hugged and cuddle?


Kat...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Mine all like to be hugged - they have no choice , at every opportunity I am looming over them SQUEEZING and KISSING . My 5 lap it up , in fact they are all lap sitters - even my 20lb Lhasa . Sarah P.S In my house , they LEARN to love it !!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

I have one that does and one that doesn't. Bella loves to hugged and loved on... she will give tons and tons of kisses. Kaley loves to have her belly rubbed and be on your lap but she does not like for you to get in her face, she will turn her head the other way. She's just not a kissy girl like Bella. It's funny how they each have their own likes and dislikes, just like people...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo likes to be hugged on only for a minute or less!! LOL! after he's had his fill he'll get tense and give me a little grunt to let me know he wants down. when i'm about to obey his command, he gives me one last kiss. :wub: 
BUT- he does like to lay on me and be near me....at all times....

mini is a lover. a complete and total love bug. she loves to be held, loves to be hugged and loves to be kissed on... she pesters and pesters until i pick her up, then when i do, she's like a rag doll, completely trusting and loose. i pick her up and flip her on her back to rub her belly which she ADORES, then i give her kisses...which she more than happily returns.. then comes my favorite part.... she does this thing where she snuggles her little head up under my chin to soak it all in...like she's hugging me....then i kiss her pretty little head. 
i LOVE to LOVE her!! :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, once I catch him, lol. He does like to cuddle. I have this certain way that I hold him (my husband always shakes his head in disgust, lol)--he sort of flattens his belly against my chest and he nuzzles his face in my neck/hair. And he just sits like that. And of couse I eat it up and give him all kinds of baby talk (and I wonder why he's a big baby). Sometimes he "asks" to be picked up and he'll immediately resume "the position" LOL! It's almost like that is his one "momma" thing that puts him back into little puppyhood.

He doesn't like anybody to hug him except for me. He'll tolerate the girls if he's stuck in the back seat of the car with him (he'll jump in Annika's lap and sit and rest his head on her lap) or if my husband will agree to scratch him FIRST, lol.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Both our boys love to cuddle, Scooby is very snuggly and Koko wasn't at first but lately he seems more of a snuggler. I think finally he is maturing a little, and seems more content to sit on my lap. Koko has always loved a real long cuddle before bed time at night :wub: 
Scooby loves to cuddle with daddy, well actually they both do :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie is 1/2 and 1/2. When she wants love, boy does she let me know. But, she also has an independent streak. Not much of a player anymore - she's an old gal of 6!! She still goes for a game of toss every day though.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, Karli loves to be hugged and cuddled. She's quite the snuggle bug too. Many times at night I'll give her a massage just before we go to sleep, then she'll snuggle as close to me as she can get - usually next to my neck and drift off to sleep. This is just bliss, just pure BLISS!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango likes to be hugged for a short time. But he always wants to be near me and will not be in another part of the house without me! :wub:

Tillie loves to hugged and kissed. She will stand up on her back feet and "dig" on my legs to pick her up. Once I do, she give me tons of kisses!! :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't know if Kosmo likes it but he gets it!! I hug him and kiss his face, head, back all the time! If he can't tell how much I love him, he must be :wacko1: 

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Kat,I have one snuggler & one kisser. Boo is a champion kisser & that's how he shows me he loves me. He doesn't like to be hugged on for more than a second,nor does he like to be in my lap most of the time. Hannah is a true lap dog & loves to be hugged & snuggled & she's learning to be a little kissy.When I come home I'm greeted by a jumping tailwagging Boo who smothers me with tons of kisses. Hannah does her little happy dance, gives me a quick peck & then wants to be picked up & snuggled. Boo is running circles & ready for a game of chase. I think I have the best of the best,Hannah all snuggled up in my lap & Boo laying all nestled beside me.Like you, there are times when I want to just squeeze & hug Boo & hold him so tight, but unless he's sick or frightened, he's just not interested.He'd rather me chase him up & down the hallway than pick him up & hug him.I'll never forget the night I had a nightmare & woke up screaming. Hannah moved to the other side of the bed,but Boo gave me sweet kisses & slept curled up at my head for the rest of the night as if to protect me from the boogieman. I think Boo & Snowy are telling us there is more than one way to show love.

Sue, kissieboy Boo & snugglebug Hannah


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Mine are all pretty different. Sadie likes to lie on the couch right next to me, but she doesn't like to sit on my lap. She will give kisses and get kisses, but after a minute or two she's done. 

Hope is a big-time kisser. So was Sassy. With Hope (and Sassy) they pretty much live for attention.....Sadie is a bit more aloof.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Belinha looves to be hugged. :wub: When I come home from school, she keeps following me and jumping on me untill I pick her up and give her a big hug and a kiss on the cheek.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia gets hugs and kisses whenver I cantch her! I dont know whether or not she likes it, but I sure do!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't think Perri minds it, a lot of times when I pick him up for a hug he just snuggles his head on my shoulder like a baby. Sooo cute! I don't squeeze on him though, because he's just not squeezable--too delicate, he's very fine boned and there's not much underneath all that hair. 

Now Mr. Andre the Bichon on the other hand, well he is extremely squeezable! He's "substantial" enough LOL. I'm ALWAYS squeezing on him and he hates it. In fact, all I have to do is hold out my hands and say "squeeeeeze?!" and he runs and hides under the nearest table or chair LOL!! It doesn't stop me though, I squeeze him till he grunts! Your post cracked me up, you sound just like me with Andre. 
Here's a pic of him--see how squeezable!
[attachment=26670:bday7.jpg]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> In my house , they LEARN to love it !!!! :grouphug:[/B]


Can I send Snowy to your house for few days? Maybe he will learn


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> It's funny how they each have their own likes and dislikes, just like people...[/B]


It really amazes me


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> she does this thing where she snuggles her little head up under my chin to soak it all in...like she's hugging me...[/B]


 :wub: :wub: This is exactly what Crystal does too :wub: :wub: 

kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> He doesn't like anybody to hug him except for me. He'll tolerate the girls if he's stuck in the back seat of the car with him (he'll jump in Annika's lap and sit and rest his head on her lap) or if my husband will agree to scratch him FIRST, lol.[/B]


LOL!! that Ollie boy is a cutie pie :wub: a real mama's boy I should say :wub: 

Crystal will not mind anyone to hug and be huged


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Both our boys love to cuddle, Scooby is very snuggly and Koko wasn't at first but lately he seems more of a snuggler. I think finally he is maturing a little, and seems more content to sit on my lap. Koko has always loved a real long cuddle before bed time at night :wub:
> Scooby loves to cuddle with daddy, well actually they both do :grouphug: [/B]


I can tell that your boys are just so attached to their daddy too :wub: I just love them and love watching their videos in youtube, especially when daddy gets involved :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> she's an old gal of 6!! She still goes for a game of toss every day though.[/B]


Snowy to Bonnie - you are never too old sweetie Bonnie :wub: :wub: 6 is still a small number :wub: 

kisses are being sent to you

:grouphug: :grouphug:

p.s. I JUST LOVE your new siggy  makes me wanna go to sweetie Bonnie and give her a big SQUEEZE 
I like it better when there isn't a camera flash that shows on Bonnie's eyes...It shows how sweet her eyes look


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> then she'll snuggle as close to me as she can get - usually next to my neck and drift off to sleep. This is just bliss, just pure BLISS![/B]


 :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Tango likes to be hugged for a short time. But he always wants to be near me and will not be in another part of the house without me! :wub:[/B]


this is how Snowy is like too  "I love to be with you all the time, but please don't squeeze me" LOL


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I don't know if Kosmo likes it but he gets it!! I hug him and kiss his face, head, back all the time! If he can't tell how much I love him, he must be :wacko1:
> 
> :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


I'm sure that he loves it


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I'll never forget the night I had a nightmare & woke up screaming. Hannah moved to the other side of the bed,but Boo gave me sweet kisses & slept curled up at my head for the rest of the night as if to protect me from the boogieman. I think Boo & Snowy are telling us there is more than one way to show love.[/B]


 :wub: :wub: :wub: how sweet is that :wub: :wub: 

I have a strong feeling that Boo and Snowy are similar in personality :wub: 

kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Mia gets hugs and kisses whenver I cantch her! I dont know whether or not she likes it, but I sure do!!![/B]


I am pretty sure that Mia loves it


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Now Mr. Andre the Bichon on the other hand, well he is extremely squeezable! He's "substantial" enough LOL. I'm ALWAYS squeezing on him and he hates it. In fact, all I have to do is hold out my hands and say "squeeeeeze?!" and he runs and hides under the nearest table or chair LOL!! It doesn't stop me though, I squeeze him till he grunts! Your post cracked me up, you sound just like me with Andre.
> Here's a pic of him--see how squeezable!
> [attachment=26670:bday7.jpg][/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: this is exactly how Snowy and I go too with this squeezes game :HistericalSmiley: 

your little bichon is the cuttest bichons I have ever seen. :wub: look at that face, that hair cut, those eyes, that teady looks :wub: I don't blame you for wanting to squeeze him

Do you have more pictures of him? I would LOVE to see more of him from time to time :biggrin: 

kat


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

This the cutest thread ever. :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda looks like she's a cuddler, but she has the strongest will. Everything is Matilda's and that includes my time. When she wants to cuddle she does, usually in the early morning, then she has to have her body so close to mine that I can't move. That's when i feel so caught up in the moment and I don't want it to end. I love her so much and want to hug on her, but she really doesn't like to feel like she might not have control of everything. (I'm sure the dog whisper would freak out). She does love to give kisses, but then she wants down.

someday I will have another and I have to make sure it's a cuddler.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Haiku loves to be hugged, held, cuddled, kissed - she's a pretty mellow malt who is always up for a little cuddle action!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Shiloh is more of a cuddler every day. I can't get naythign done....lol He is very tiny though so I don't hug or squeeze him hard.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Ralphie LOVES to be held, petted and is the biggest kisser, he will lick our skin away if he could. He loves to have his belly rubbed, that is his biggest thing. But when you are done hugging and kissing Ralphie prefers to lay as close to you as he can but he is more independent. He LOVES his belly rubbed but not when in your arms, he has to be on the couch and he will throw himself over and move his front paws to get your attention to scratch his belly! Ralphie will let me know when he needs a hug and wants to cuddle because he will come to me and stand on his hind legs and scratch at my legs and bark at me so that I HAVE to pick him up!!

Pacino, on the other hand, gives true meaning to LAP DOG. He ALWAYS wants to be in my arms or lap. He always lays across my chest or in my lap and he is the best snuggler that I have ever had. He lays in my arms like a baby and he is all trusting. He rubs his face in my hair (which is long) and sometimes gets tangled!! I can put him on his back in my arms and scratch his belly or pick him up like a baby and give im raspberries on is belly and he looks down at me with the cutest face!! Pacino would be the happiest if I carried him around all day...LOL. Pacino always has to be close to me no matter what, Ralphie is happy to be in the same room where Pacino isn't happy unless he is touching. Pacino will "yell" at me, make noises, bark and if I don't pick him right up he jumps on the top of my love seat which is behind this computer chair and jump into the computer seat whether I am in it or not.

They are so alike yet so different, just like skin kids! 

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------

